# Man found shot to death in garage in gun controlled Australia...



## 2aguy

But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...

And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?

Man found fatally shot in garage


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage


Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...



Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......

And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
On a great big island....


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......
> 
> And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
> On a great big island....
Click to expand...

The guy in the garage.  Dead because gun numbers are back up.


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......
> 
> And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
> On a great big island....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the garage.  Dead because gun numbers are back up.
Click to expand...



No....criminals had guns after they banned and confiscated them....and law abiding gun owners don't use their guns to murder people.....   we had massive increases in both gun ownership and people carrying guns for self defense over the last 25 years...massive numbers...and our gun murder rate went down 49%....you are wrong in everything you post about gun ownership both in Australia and in the U.S..... you can't explain with your belief system about guns how our gun murder rate went down 49%......or how gun crime is going up in Australia after they banned and confiscated guns.....

25 years of actual experience....more guns, in more law abiding hands...and the gun murder rate went down 49%..... you are wrong....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......
> 
> And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
> On a great big island....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the garage.  Dead because gun numbers are back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....criminals had guns after they banned and confiscated them....and law abiding gun owners don't use their guns to murder people.....   we had massive increases in both gun ownership and people carrying guns for self defense over the last 25 years...massive numbers...and our gun murder rate went down 49%....you are wrong in everything you post about gun ownership both in Australia and in the U.S..... you can't explain with your belief system about guns how our gun murder rate went down 49%......or how gun crime is going up in Australia after they banned and confiscated guns.....
> 
> 25 years of actual experience....more guns, in more law abiding hands...and the gun murder rate went down 49%..... you are wrong....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

Fewer households now with guns in the U.S. than back then.  More guns in Australia = more gun crimes


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......
> 
> And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
> On a great big island....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the garage.  Dead because gun numbers are back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....criminals had guns after they banned and confiscated them....and law abiding gun owners don't use their guns to murder people.....   we had massive increases in both gun ownership and people carrying guns for self defense over the last 25 years...massive numbers...and our gun murder rate went down 49%....you are wrong in everything you post about gun ownership both in Australia and in the U.S..... you can't explain with your belief system about guns how our gun murder rate went down 49%......or how gun crime is going up in Australia after they banned and confiscated guns.....
> 
> 25 years of actual experience....more guns, in more law abiding hands...and the gun murder rate went down 49%..... you are wrong....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fewer households now with guns in the U.S. than back then.  More guns in Australia = more gun crimes
Click to expand...



Wrong again...the biggest growth areas for gun ownership are women and Blacks.....an area where gun ownership had been amazingly low...now they are growing.....and due to the fact that left wing hacks in the press started publishing the names and addresses of legal gun owners, gun owners aren't giving information on ownership rates to the pollsters any more.......

NBC Poll: Does Gun Ownership Increase Or Decrease Safety? Anti-Gun Activists Won't Like The Results.

nearly 6 in 10 Americans believe that getting guns in the hands of law-abiding citizens_ increases _safety.

*"In the poll, 58 percent agree with the statement that gun ownership does more to increase safety by allowing law-abiding citizens to protect themselves,"* NBC News reports. "By contrast, 38 percent say that gun ownership reduces safety by giving too many people access to firearms, increasing the chances for accidental misuse."

------

NBC notes that the overall result is a "reversal" of the findings of a 1999 survey that found that 52 percent of respondents believed gun ownership _reduced_ safety. The more positive perspective on gun ownership is partly reflected in gun ownership trends: "*47 percent of American adults say they have a firearm in the household, which is up from 44 percent in 1999."*


Is gun ownership really down in America? | Fox News

*Surely, gun control advocates such as GSS director Tom Smith view this decline as a good thing. In a 2003 book of mine, I quoted Smith as saying that the large drop in gun ownership would “make it easier for politicians to do the right thing on guns” and pass more restrictive regulations. *

Other gun control advocates have mentioned to me that they hope that if people believe fewer people own guns, that may cause others to rethink their decision to own one themselves. It is part of the reason they dramatically exaggerate the risks of having guns in the home.

The Associated Press and Time ignored other polls by Gallup and ABC News/Washington Post. 

These polls show that gun ownership rates have been flat over the same period. According to Gallup, household gun ownership has ranged from 51 percent in 1994 to 34 percent in 1999. In 2014, it was at 42 percent – comparable to the 43-45 percent figures during the 1970s.

*A 2011 Gallup poll with the headline “Self-Reported Gun Ownership in U.S. Is Highest Since 1993” appears to have gotten no news coverage.*


There are other measures that suggest that we should be very careful of relying too heavily on polling to gauge the level of gun ownership. For example, the nationally number of concealed handgun permits has soared over the last decade: rising from about 2.7 million in 1999 to 4.6 million in 2007 to 11.1 million in 2014. 

*The National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) shows that the number of gun purchases has grown dramatically over time –doubling from 2006 to 2014. *

*-*


----------



## candycorn

That this makes international headlines is a testament to how rare it is over there.  Over here, we have 30,000+ gun deaths per year; nobody raises an eyebrow outside of the family


----------



## Death Angel

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......
> 
> And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
> On a great big island....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the garage.  Dead because gun numbers are back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....criminals had guns after they banned and confiscated them....and law abiding gun owners don't use their guns to murder people.....   we had massive increases in both gun ownership and people carrying guns for self defense over the last 25 years...massive numbers...and our gun murder rate went down 49%....you are wrong in everything you post about gun ownership both in Australia and in the U.S..... you can't explain with your belief system about guns how our gun murder rate went down 49%......or how gun crime is going up in Australia after they banned and confiscated guns.....
> 
> 25 years of actual experience....more guns, in more law abiding hands...and the gun murder rate went down 49%..... you are wrong....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fewer households now with guns in the U.S. than back then.  More guns in Australia = more gun crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again...the biggest growth areas for gun ownership are women and Blacks.....an area where gun ownership had been amazingly low...now they are growing.....and due to the fact that left wing hacks in the press started publishing the names and addresses of legal gun owners, gun owners aren't giving information on ownership rates to the pollsters any more.......
> 
> NBC Poll: Does Gun Ownership Increase Or Decrease Safety? Anti-Gun Activists Won't Like The Results.
> 
> nearly 6 in 10 Americans believe that getting guns in the hands of law-abiding citizens_ increases _safety.
> 
> *"In the poll, 58 percent agree with the statement that gun ownership does more to increase safety by allowing law-abiding citizens to protect themselves,"* NBC News reports. "By contrast, 38 percent say that gun ownership reduces safety by giving too many people access to firearms, increasing the chances for accidental misuse."
> 
> ------
> 
> NBC notes that the overall result is a "reversal" of the findings of a 1999 survey that found that 52 percent of respondents believed gun ownership _reduced_ safety. The more positive perspective on gun ownership is partly reflected in gun ownership trends: "*47 percent of American adults say they have a firearm in the household, which is up from 44 percent in 1999."*
> 
> 
> Is gun ownership really down in America? | Fox News
> 
> *Surely, gun control advocates such as GSS director Tom Smith view this decline as a good thing. In a 2003 book of mine, I quoted Smith as saying that the large drop in gun ownership would “make it easier for politicians to do the right thing on guns” and pass more restrictive regulations. *
> 
> Other gun control advocates have mentioned to me that they hope that if people believe fewer people own guns, that may cause others to rethink their decision to own one themselves. It is part of the reason they dramatically exaggerate the risks of having guns in the home.
> 
> The Associated Press and Time ignored other polls by Gallup and ABC News/Washington Post.
> 
> These polls show that gun ownership rates have been flat over the same period. According to Gallup, household gun ownership has ranged from 51 percent in 1994 to 34 percent in 1999. In 2014, it was at 42 percent – comparable to the 43-45 percent figures during the 1970s.
> 
> *A 2011 Gallup poll with the headline “Self-Reported Gun Ownership in U.S. Is Highest Since 1993” appears to have gotten no news coverage.*
> 
> 
> There are other measures that suggest that we should be very careful of relying too heavily on polling to gauge the level of gun ownership. For example, the nationally number of concealed handgun permits has soared over the last decade: rising from about 2.7 million in 1999 to 4.6 million in 2007 to 11.1 million in 2014.
> 
> *The National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) shows that the number of gun purchases has grown dramatically over time –doubling from 2006 to 2014. *
> 
> *-*
Click to expand...

BlackFag is a great foil for getting the FACTS out. Are you sure you're not paying him to look like a fool?


----------



## 2aguy

candycorn said:


> That this makes international headlines is a testament to how rare it is over there.  Over here, we have 30,000+ gun deaths per year; nobody raises an eyebrow outside of the family




It didn't make international headlines.....

We had 11,004 gun murders in 2016...of those 70-80% of the victims were criminals, not law abiding people and in cities like Chicago, the percent of victims   murdered being criminals goes up to 90%

You then have gun suicides which do not count since guns do not play a determining factor in suicide....

Then, which you always avoid, you have the fact that our gun murder rate went down 49% over the last 25 years as more Americans own and carried guns.......added to the fact that according to the CDC Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives, and stop crime.....

So you are dishonest to your core....


----------



## 2aguy

Death Angel said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......
> 
> And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
> On a great big island....
> 
> 
> 
> The guy in the garage.  Dead because gun numbers are back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....criminals had guns after they banned and confiscated them....and law abiding gun owners don't use their guns to murder people.....   we had massive increases in both gun ownership and people carrying guns for self defense over the last 25 years...massive numbers...and our gun murder rate went down 49%....you are wrong in everything you post about gun ownership both in Australia and in the U.S..... you can't explain with your belief system about guns how our gun murder rate went down 49%......or how gun crime is going up in Australia after they banned and confiscated guns.....
> 
> 25 years of actual experience....more guns, in more law abiding hands...and the gun murder rate went down 49%..... you are wrong....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fewer households now with guns in the U.S. than back then.  More guns in Australia = more gun crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again...the biggest growth areas for gun ownership are women and Blacks.....an area where gun ownership had been amazingly low...now they are growing.....and due to the fact that left wing hacks in the press started publishing the names and addresses of legal gun owners, gun owners aren't giving information on ownership rates to the pollsters any more.......
> 
> NBC Poll: Does Gun Ownership Increase Or Decrease Safety? Anti-Gun Activists Won't Like The Results.
> 
> nearly 6 in 10 Americans believe that getting guns in the hands of law-abiding citizens_ increases _safety.
> 
> *"In the poll, 58 percent agree with the statement that gun ownership does more to increase safety by allowing law-abiding citizens to protect themselves,"* NBC News reports. "By contrast, 38 percent say that gun ownership reduces safety by giving too many people access to firearms, increasing the chances for accidental misuse."
> 
> ------
> 
> NBC notes that the overall result is a "reversal" of the findings of a 1999 survey that found that 52 percent of respondents believed gun ownership _reduced_ safety. The more positive perspective on gun ownership is partly reflected in gun ownership trends: "*47 percent of American adults say they have a firearm in the household, which is up from 44 percent in 1999."*
> 
> 
> Is gun ownership really down in America? | Fox News
> 
> *Surely, gun control advocates such as GSS director Tom Smith view this decline as a good thing. In a 2003 book of mine, I quoted Smith as saying that the large drop in gun ownership would “make it easier for politicians to do the right thing on guns” and pass more restrictive regulations. *
> 
> Other gun control advocates have mentioned to me that they hope that if people believe fewer people own guns, that may cause others to rethink their decision to own one themselves. It is part of the reason they dramatically exaggerate the risks of having guns in the home.
> 
> The Associated Press and Time ignored other polls by Gallup and ABC News/Washington Post.
> 
> These polls show that gun ownership rates have been flat over the same period. According to Gallup, household gun ownership has ranged from 51 percent in 1994 to 34 percent in 1999. In 2014, it was at 42 percent – comparable to the 43-45 percent figures during the 1970s.
> 
> *A 2011 Gallup poll with the headline “Self-Reported Gun Ownership in U.S. Is Highest Since 1993” appears to have gotten no news coverage.*
> 
> 
> There are other measures that suggest that we should be very careful of relying too heavily on polling to gauge the level of gun ownership. For example, the nationally number of concealed handgun permits has soared over the last decade: rising from about 2.7 million in 1999 to 4.6 million in 2007 to 11.1 million in 2014.
> 
> *The National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS) shows that the number of gun purchases has grown dramatically over time –doubling from 2006 to 2014. *
> 
> *-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BlackFag is a great foil for getting the FACTS out. Are you sure you're not paying him to look like a fool?
Click to expand...


No.....I don't need to pay him or the other anti gun loons.....they are stupid for free....


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage


How do you know it was an illegal gun?
Guns are legally able to be owned in Australia.


----------



## Likkmee

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......
> 
> And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
> On a great big island....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy in the garage.  Dead because gun numbers are back up.
Click to expand...

Send them Chinese boomerangs with instructions in Da Keweenz " English"


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it was an illegal gun?
> Guns are legally able to be owned in Australia.
Click to expand...



The moment it was used to commit murder it became an illegal gun.


----------



## Crepitus

2aguy said:


> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage


Is your faith in your belief so weak you have to spend all day every day searching for isolated incidents of gun violence in countries with strong gun laws just to validate it?  Do you have any idea how weak and foolish it makes you look, to make the same desperate posts every day, day after day?

You are a complete laughing stock, nobody but a few other insecure idiots takes you even remotely seriously.


----------



## 2aguy

Crepitus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Is your faith in your belief so weak you have to spend all day every day searching for isolated incidents of gun violence in countries with strong gun laws just to validate it?  Do you have any idea how weak and foolish it makes you look, to make the same desperate posts every day, day after day?
> 
> You are a complete laughing stock, nobody but a few other insecure idiots takes you even remotely seriously.
Click to expand...



My faith in the 2nd Amendment is strong, my belief that enemies of our freedom like you will lie and use any excuse to ban and confiscate guns is also strong.

Showing that the gun control laws in Britain and Australia are failures shows that the anti gunners have no arguments to support their beliefs....   you asshats say gun control works in those countries as gun crime goes up in both of those countries....you are the morons, living on borrowed time as their social welfare states increase their violence and gun violence....as well as their importing of violent 3rd world males...

Crime is not a stagnant condition...it is going up, dramatically in Britain and Australia..... and dumb luck is no way to show that gun control works...


----------



## HenryBHough

Obvious fake news.

There are no guns in Australia because they have laws against them.

And everybody turned in their guns and obeys the laws, don't they?

If not then it's clear, Australia needs more laws.  Or....fewer people who ignore them.  But then they wouldn't be real Australians....


----------



## Crepitus

Your very first statement is an obvious lie, as discussed in my previous post.  I didn't bother to read the rest as it was probably just more likes lies and a waste of my time.


----------



## Synthaholic

2aguy said:


> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage


What’s your point?


----------



## HenryBHough

Crepitus said:


> Your very first statement is an obvious lie, as discussed in my previous post.  I didn't bother to read the rest as it was probably just more likes lies and a waste of my time.



You read?


----------



## Crepitus

HenryBHough said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your very first statement is an obvious lie, as discussed in my previous post.  I didn't bother to read the rest as it was probably just more likes lies and a waste of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read?
Click to expand...

Almost certainly better than you do.


----------



## pismoe

candycorn said:


> That this makes international headlines is a testament to how rare it is over there.  Over here, we have 30,000+ gun deaths per year; nobody raises an eyebrow outside of the family


----------------------------------  bg deal , 30 thousand death that include suicides and people shot by Cops doing their jobs and thats out of a population of 320 million .   And Its no big deal Candy Corn .


----------



## 2aguy

Crepitus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Is your faith in your belief so weak you have to spend all day every day searching for isolated incidents of gun violence in countries with strong gun laws just to validate it?  Do you have any idea how weak and foolish it makes you look, to make the same desperate posts every day, day after day?
> 
> You are a complete laughing stock, nobody but a few other insecure idiots takes you even remotely seriously.
Click to expand...



You see these stories and think they are isolated.....you are wrong...

Gun city: Young, dumb and armed

*The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*

Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.

*These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*

*----*

Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.

Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year

-----------

While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.

*Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*

*-------------*

These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.

“They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.

“It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”

------------

*Gun crime soars*
In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.

The investigation has found:


There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
*Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
============
The second part of the series....
Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West


========================
'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty

Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."

The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.


*And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*


----------



## idb

HenryBHough said:


> Obvious fake news.
> 
> There are no guns in Australia because they have laws against them.
> 
> And everybody turned in their guns and obeys the laws, don't they?
> 
> If not then it's clear, Australia needs more laws.  Or....fewer people who ignore them.  But then they wouldn't be real Australians....


Guns are legal in Australia.
You've been misinformed.


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it was an illegal gun?
> Guns are legally able to be owned in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The moment it was used to commit murder it became an illegal gun.
Click to expand...

You're really reaching now.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious fake news.
> 
> There are no guns in Australia because they have laws against them.
> 
> And everybody turned in their guns and obeys the laws, don't they?
> 
> If not then it's clear, Australia needs more laws.  Or....fewer people who ignore them.  But then they wouldn't be real Australians....
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are legal in Australia.
> You've been misinformed.
Click to expand...



Guns were banned and confiscated...that is what the anti gunners tell us every time Australia is brought up......and again, thanks for pointing out that Australia gun control doesn't work either....


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious fake news.
> 
> There are no guns in Australia because they have laws against them.
> 
> And everybody turned in their guns and obeys the laws, don't they?
> 
> If not then it's clear, Australia needs more laws.  Or....fewer people who ignore them.  But then they wouldn't be real Australians....
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are legal in Australia.
> You've been misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns were banned and confiscated...that is what the anti gunners tell us every time Australia is brought up......and again, thanks for pointing out that Australia gun control doesn't work either....
Click to expand...

Guns have not been banned.


----------



## 2aguy

idb said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious fake news.
> 
> There are no guns in Australia because they have laws against them.
> 
> And everybody turned in their guns and obeys the laws, don't they?
> 
> If not then it's clear, Australia needs more laws.  Or....fewer people who ignore them.  But then they wouldn't be real Australians....
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are legal in Australia.
> You've been misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns were banned and confiscated...that is what the anti gunners tell us every time Australia is brought up......and again, thanks for pointing out that Australia gun control doesn't work either....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns have not been banned.
Click to expand...



Yes, actually, they have.....   criminals just ignore the new gun laws in Australia...especially the ones about military rifles....


----------



## idb

2aguy said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious fake news.
> 
> There are no guns in Australia because they have laws against them.
> 
> And everybody turned in their guns and obeys the laws, don't they?
> 
> If not then it's clear, Australia needs more laws.  Or....fewer people who ignore them.  But then they wouldn't be real Australians....
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are legal in Australia.
> You've been misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns were banned and confiscated...that is what the anti gunners tell us every time Australia is brought up......and again, thanks for pointing out that Australia gun control doesn't work either....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns have not been banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, they have.....   criminals just ignore the new gun laws in Australia...especially the ones about military rifles....
Click to expand...

No they haven't.


----------



## Crepitus

2aguy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Is your faith in your belief so weak you have to spend all day every day searching for isolated incidents of gun violence in countries with strong gun laws just to validate it?  Do you have any idea how weak and foolish it makes you look, to make the same desperate posts every day, day after day?
> 
> You are a complete laughing stock, nobody but a few other insecure idiots takes you even remotely seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You see these stories and think they are isolated.....you are wrong...
> 
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> *The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> *These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*
> 
> *----*
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> *Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*
> 
> *-------------*
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> *Gun crime soars*
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> *Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> *And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*
Click to expand...

No, I'm not.  Y


2aguy said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Is your faith in your belief so weak you have to spend all day every day searching for isolated incidents of gun violence in countries with strong gun laws just to validate it?  Do you have any idea how weak and foolish it makes you look, to make the same desperate posts every day, day after day?
> 
> You are a complete laughing stock, nobody but a few other insecure idiots takes you even remotely seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You see these stories and think they are isolated.....you are wrong...
> 
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> *The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> *These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*
> 
> *----*
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> *Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*
> 
> *-------------*
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> *Gun crime soars*
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> *Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> *And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*
Click to expand...

No, I'm not.  You are an incredibly insecure fanatic who needs constant validation to keep from melting.

The very definition of a snowflake.


----------



## HenryBHough

idb said:


> Guns have not been banned.



Keep on believing.

It's your Democrat Party Duty.


----------



## idb

HenryBHough said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns have not been banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on believing.
> 
> It's your Democrat Party Duty.
Click to expand...

I only believe it because it's a fact.
You keep on following instructions though.


----------



## HenryBHough

idb said:


> I only believe it because it's a fact.
> You keep on following instructions though.



Blind dumb faith.

Cute in a child as regards Santa Claus....

But in a supposed adult?

I guess without blind dumb faith there couldn't be a Democrat Party.

Carry on.


----------



## idb

HenryBHough said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only believe it because it's a fact.
> You keep on following instructions though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind dumb faith.
> 
> Cute in a child as regards Santa Claus....
> 
> But in a supposed adult?
> 
> I guess without blind dumb faith there couldn't be a Democrat Party.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...

You're just babbling memorised memes at this stage.


----------



## theliq

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....they banned and confiscated guns in Australia...
> 
> And again.... what is keeping the illegal owner of this gun, someone who is willing to commit murder, from walking into a mall, a church, a school, or a night club and killing lots of people?  Which Australian gun control law keeps this from becoming a mass public shooting?
> 
> Man found fatally shot in garage
> 
> 
> 
> Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...gun control in Australia is a failure...thank you for pointing that out......
> 
> And again......with those guns in private hands....what keeps the owners from  walking into a mall, a church, a school, a nightclub?  Which Australian gun control law stops mass public shootings when criminals get guns easily?
> On a great big island....
Click to expand...

ALL YOUR ABOVE COMMENTS AND THE USE OF PHILIP ALPERS A DISCREDITED GUN ADVOCATE LIKE YOU AND ALL YOUR BULLSHIT MIS INFORMATION IS EXACTLY THAT...A WANK YANK WHO HAS AN ADDICTION FOR WANK SPEAK...AUSTRALIA ONE OF THE SAFEST COUNTRIES AND CONTINENT ON EARTH

AMERICA NEEDS YOU,WE DO NOT...AND SHUT THE DOOR BEHIND YOU AS YOU LEAVE


----------



## pismoe

oh big deal you wanking 'subject' .    Looks like your elites and rulers have you 'aussie' guys by the Nutz eh .   Safety eh , yeah , you might as well be a 'english subject'   Liq !!


----------



## pismoe

no , I got the 'septic tank' off an English message board and unless they were lying , well , its as I say about the TANK according to them .   And YES , it is RHYMES so thank you Liq !!


----------



## theliq

pismoe said:


> no , I got the 'septic tank' off an English message board and unless they were lying , well , its as I say about the TANK according to them .   And YES , it is RHYMES so thank you Liq !!


You were right about the Brits calling you Septics but we are Australian a never use that derogatory term...steve


----------

